# Duct tape for warts, how do you keep it on?



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

My 9 yo has a wart on her knee. She's had a liquid nitrogen treatment and the doctor suggested trying visualizing the wart being destroyed and also to use duct tape.

The visualization is easy enough but has anyone used duct tape? It keeps falling off. Is there some way to make it stay on? Or should I just keep sticking a new piece on there when I see that it's fallen off?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

How about taping a piece around her knee?

My partner had one on his sole and wrapped the tape around his foot because it kept falling off.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I've always put a small piece of DT just to cover the wart itself and then covered it with a band-aid.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
I've always put a small piece of DT just to cover the wart itself and then covered it with a band-aid.

That's a great idea, as DD is kind of embarassed to walk around with duct tape on her knee. (and I can't say I blame her!) Thanks!


----------



## e.Rishavy (Mar 17, 2002)

warts are caused by the HPV virus (literally 100+ dif viruses in ever mammal species) the immune system has to kill the virus. I've been taking homeopathy - Thuja Occidentalis from Boiron - it's reduced and eliminated the warts I've had in the past.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

Make sure you're filing down the wart on a regular basis (you file it--to expose the wart roots to the oxygen they love--then suffocate the wart by placing the duct tape over it--so make sure the duct tape is covering ALL the wart)...and don't forget to throw that file away when the wart is gone!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Duct tape always works for me for a little while, but it comes back. Not to mention keeping the tape on!!! The only thing that has permanently gotten rid of them for me is ACV. I take the cotton off of a Q-tip, soak it in ACV, place on area, wrap bandaid or med tape around area and leave it on for the night or any time I am just sitting around (I had one on my foot). File it down every couple of days at least, and it was gone in less than a week.


----------

